# Fish slicking on Lake Livingston?



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Fished Saturday first time from about 8:00 - 5:00 for white bass, stripers and crappie. Skunked! Anyway! On the Northeast corner of pine island saw and smelled slicks. Saw fish on the graph but no strikes. Didn't see anyone else boat a fish either. Water still pretty muddy from kick-a-poo north. Any help would be appreciated. Also why the drumming on the bottom of the boat. Are white bass attracked to this? Never seen it done before!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

x2


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

We launched at Livingston State Park...skunked around Pine Island! Graphed shad/fish but 30 casts of the cast net yielded 3 shad. Tried flukes and slabs...no takers. Also, water temp. 51 and it was cold and windy. As soon as we got on shore warmed up in a hurry...at least we got out on the water. Saw some guys thumping...does that work? We didn't see anything being caught.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

X3

Fished from 9-2 most around river channel and island. Couldnt find any of them. Not even a bite at some place that show few fishes. 

Water was around 51. Wave was really crazy. Pushing my little bass boat around like a toy boat. 

All day didnt see but maybe 3 boat. But they didnt stay long either. 

Should have know better when Jeff (fishingadiction) told me to stay home. 

Didnt see any other guide around lake either.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

shoalbeast101 the LL fish do slick it up good. It is one of my daily tasks, checking out any hard popping slick
The slicks are often time blue cat fish this time of year, as they feed in school and frenzy like white bass do at times.
They will look like a school of feeding whites/stripers on the screen.
Drop some cut shad suspended on a Carolina rig right in the middle of the school and check it out.
I have had great catches of all species I fish for stopping at small really stinky slicks popping up and giving a go.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info Loy. I really appreciate it. Fish were slicking hard (smelled like a trout slick) for hours and I bet they were catfish. Didn't have any live bait wished I had. Those catfish were burping up those shad and they were coming to the top and the seagulls were eating them. Pretty cool! Saw a pair of bald Eagles on pine island also. We tried for some crappie pulling cranks along the dam and in kick-a-poo. no strikes. Water was dirty starting at Kick-a-poo.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Schoalbeast101, 

If you want to catch stripers on Livingston, don't waste your time fishing slicks. You might catch catfish, but most of the time nothing, especially stripers. 

Regarding the thumping, Chris and Michael of LLA introduced that technique to Livingston big time last year. I've known about it for years, but I don't normally stay in the same place long enough to make it worthwhile for me...but Michael has taken it to another level entirely. 

You can find old posts on here in which some people make fun of thumping...but many of those same people now do it on the lake after seeing what Michael routinely catches. Livingston is the ultimate potlicker lake, LOL and now many boats use the technique. 

I wonder myself, if the stripers won't adjust to the thumping from some many boats and the technique may become useless or even a liability. I know they are "smarter" fish than many give them credit for...for example you better not release a striper on a prime fishing spot on Ouachita....or you will hear about it. The released fish will leave and take every striper with them. I see the same thing happening to thumping caught stripers on Liv, now that it sounds like a marching band out there some days.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks Meadowlark! Good stuff! Sounded like rap music coming from a guide boat!


----------



## longstride (Apr 20, 2013)

Slick with pelicans and cormerants,fish boiling the surface near Kickapoo last saturday.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

longstride said:


> Slick with pelicans and cormerants,fish boiling the surface near Kickapoo last saturday.


That must have been some action, trapperjon saw it from the road as he drove over 190 and told me about.


----------

